# Subnetz-Rechner



## Marc T. (21. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

eine Grundlagen-Frage zu einem Programm das ich schreiben möchte
und zwar möchte ich berechne, ob eine Ziel-Adresse das Sub-Netz 
verlässt oder nicht. Allerdings verstehe ich da was nicht:

Start-IP-Adresse: 210.5.16.199
Subnetz-Maske: 255.255.255.252
Ziel-IP-Adresse: 210.5.16.196

Warum wird hier das Subnetz nicht verlassen?
252 Binär = 11111100
196 Binär = 11000100
---------------------------
ergibt = 11000100

Und bei einer Ziel-IP-Adresse von : 210.5.16.195 wird es verlassen?
252 Binär = 11111100
195 Binär = 11000011
--------------------------
ergibt = 11000000

Versteh ich nicht........

Liegt das daran, dass ich 2 Bits für die Host-Adresse übrig habe
also 2 hoch 2 = 4 Adressen erzeugen kann. Da die Start-Adresse
auf 199 endet ist die Grenze bei 196?


----------



## pro2 (21. Apr 2012)

199 = 1100 0111
30er Maske bzw. 1111 1100

Heißt, die letzten beiden Bits können frei konfiguriert werden. Möglich sind also:

1100 0100 = 196
1100 0101 = 197
1100 0111 = 199
1100 0110 = 198


----------



## Marc T. (21. Apr 2012)

Ok vielen Dank, super


----------

